

ME, FAKEGRIMLOCK: THE BOOK OF AWESOME - bluehat
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/531215105/me-fakegrimlock-the-book-of-awesome

======
mikeleeorg
A genuinely curious question: are there any copyright or trademark issues that
he may face for using the likeness of Grimlock, such as with the 3D heads? I
hope not, but in this litigious world, who knows.

------
bluehat
FAKEGRIMLOCK is pretty much my favourite source of startup advice... so happy
to see his book coming out!

